# Fire v. K2



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I have a Kindle 2. I'm looking a the Kindle Fire only because I know nothing about it. But... (grin) I need to know why I need a Kindle Fire over a Kindle 2. (Ignoring movies, games, etc. as I have a couple of iPads for that kind of thing). I'm mainly focused on the reading aspects, weight, size, etc.

Anyone have a K2 and KF? Convince me why I need a Fire! (then I'll run right out and order one!) ha ha ha! (I don't suppose any of my fancy K2 cases will fit the Fire either huh?)


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I had a K2 (now my son has it), then a K3 and a Fire. I love my K3 for reading in daylight, but I use the Fire for reading in dim/evening light. I use my Fire to read more than I thought I would, but still prefer the e-ink. I am using the Fire for things I never imagined I would use it for, especially streaming videos when DH is watching football. I also get my daily solitare and crosswords done. I like using it to catch up on my e-mail when I am away from my computer.

I would not want to give up either my K3 or my Fire. They are very easy to sync if I am reading more than one book at a time, but I have lately had one book going on the Fire, and another on the K3.


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

I have those 2 and those 2 only .  (except for the droid and the laptop )

I planned on using the Fire like a big Droid, games, videos, web surfing and reading mainly on my K2i.  Well, I have been using the Fire more for reading than I planed on.  I still am keeping both.  My K2i is really slow, I have too many samples on it, need to thin them out.  But with the 3G it could be more useful while out and about and there doesn't happen to be free Wi-Fi.  I have anxiety attacks at the thought of not being able access stuff weather I need to or not.

I also really, really prefer the page turn buttons over the touch screens.


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

I have an Oberon cover for my K2, and no, the Fire does not fit.  The Fire is actually a smaller device than the K2.  I always had a contrast problem with the K2, so upgrading was a good choice for me.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Ok, I don't see any oh-my-gosh reasons to dump my K2 for the Fire. I love my K2, so I guess I'll keep it for the next several years.


----------



## dori chatelain (Dec 31, 2011)

I have a kindle keyboard and a fire and i do all my book reading on the kindle keyboard wand i play on the fire. I have lots of games listen to my music watch movies.( got an app for classic movies.it is awesome all the free movies anytime) and i do some web surfing on it as well. Most of my major web surfing is done on my laptop

Sent from Brightest Fire Ever


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

I have both and I wouldn't consider getting rid of my K2 until it bites the dust and even then I would be getting another eink kindle ASAP.  The Fire is nice but it is not for reading regular books, at least not for me.

I also have an iPad and if the Fire was going to replace anything, it would be the iPad.  However, at this point I am enjoying having all three devices and feel each serves a purpose; Kindle2 for reading, the iPad for downloading movies and the Fire for streaming movies.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

GinnyB said:


> Ok, I don't see any oh-my-gosh reasons to dump my K2 for the Fire. I love my K2, so I guess I'll keep it for the next several years.


It's not a question of trading in an eInk Kindle for a Fire. . .as many have said, they fill different niches. If you can (and want to) afford it, you'll likely find use for both. If not, then you have to decide. . .and if you're mainly a reader and have a perfectly good earlier generation Kindle, then maybe keeping it is the best choice!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

GinnyB said:


> Ok, I don't see any oh-my-gosh reasons to dump my K2 for the Fire. I love my K2, so I guess I'll keep it for the next several years.


My K1 and my Fire co-habitate quite well....


Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a foursome . . .K3, K4, DX, and Fire. 

They get along splendidly. . . .


----------



## heymelbs (Dec 28, 2011)

Reading at night, Hulu, Facebook, Twitter, Gmail, and I'm good.  The price is right too.  

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I have a foursome . . .K3, K4, DX, and Fire.
> 
> They get along splendidly. . . .


Well, I didn't want to mention my K4 and K-Touch....

Betsy


----------



## jason10mm (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm enjoying the fire far more than I thought I would when my lovely wife surprised me with it. I like it better than my k2 for the treadmill due to the larger screen and the blacklighting if it is dim in the gym. But outside the k2 is far superior and the long battery life is a big plus. As for the multimedia aspects of the fire, the apps are nice, just wish some more of the better iOS games were on android, particularly the board game adaptations.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> It's not a question of trading in an eInk Kindle for a Fire. . .as many have said, they fill different niches. If you can (and want to) afford it, you'll likely find use for both. If not, then you have to decide. . .and if you're mainly a reader and have a perfectly good earlier generation Kindle, then maybe keeping it is the best choice!


I agree. We have K2's and got the Fire for traveling since we don't have smart phones. However, I find that I like to check stuff first thing in the morning while I have my coffee. The size of the Fire makes that convenient and I like magazines on the Fire way better than the K2. Except for magazines, I really don't like reading books on the Fire. The K2 is a lot lighter and eink easier on my eyes. If I already had an ipad, I wouldn't buy a Fire. If I wanted an ipad for the features that my K2 does not have, I would get one rather than a Fire because the ipad has more of the standard computer features. For traveling, the Fire is practical and the price is right. I was able to use an old zip Belkin case for the Fire. I had put a dark color decal girl skin on my K2 to set out the screen better. I also put a matte finish decal girl skin on the Fire to provide a better grip. The size of the Fire was a major factor for us getting one.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Sometimes I think I'm nuts... I have so many devices I feel like a geek. I do my early morning surfing on my Macbook Air, but beside me are my iPad and iPhone. My Kindle 2 is my sole reading device although I have book readers on all devices. I do like the appearance of books on my iPad, but I find it too heavy. 

I think, after reading this thread, I do not need a Fire. I am going to stick with my K2 - I'm still in love love love with it! As long as I have Calibre I'm a happy duck with my K2. 

Besides... I'd hate to have to replace all my Oberon cases!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

GinnyB said:


> Besides... I'd hate to have to replace all my Oberon cases!


Not if you keep the devices they're for. 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

GinnyB said:


> Sometimes I think I'm nuts... I have so many devices I feel like a geek. I do my early morning surfing on my Macbook Air, but beside me are my iPad and iPhone. My Kindle 2 is my sole reading device although I have book readers on all devices. I do like the appearance of books on my iPad, but I find it too heavy.
> 
> I think, after reading this thread, I do not need a Fire. I am going to stick with my K2 - I'm still in love love love with it! As long as I have Calibre I'm a happy duck with my K2.
> 
> Besides... I'd hate to have to replace all my Oberon cases!


My son was laughing at me when he was home over the holidays. I was here in my office on my main computer. But also had the Fire propped up with the newspaper open. And several Kindles -- a couple of them even open and on as I was checking for daily blog downloads and I'd finished a book so was removing it from a couple of devices -- and my cell phone laying around as well. He found it quite amusing. . . . .


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> My son was laughing at me when he was home over the holidays. I was here in my office on my main computer. But also had the Fire propped up with the newspaper open. And several Kindles -- a couple of them even open and on as I was checking for daily blog downloads and I'd finished a book so was removing it from a couple of devices -- and my cell phone laying around as well. He found it quite amusing. . . . .


Yeah, but how about your uke?


----------



## dori chatelain (Dec 31, 2011)

I have a kindle keyboard and a fire. I love them both for what they do and are. I love to read on my kindle keyboard and I love to play on my  fire. I always have both with me so what the mood is I have my toy. I have games on both kindle and fire and I play them. I read books on the fire that have pictures. I love to read childrens books even tho my kiddos are all adults now. I read all other books on my kindle keyboard. I have covers on both and I bought a little bag that is the perfect size to carry them both in so I don't have to carry a big purse(I don't like to carry purses). 

I have a couple apps that have classic movies and tv shows on it. I love it I have been watching old black and white movies for days now....


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

dori chatelain said:


> I always have both with me so what the mood is I have my toy.


Yeah - for a while I thought I was in search of ONE device to do it all, so I wouldn't 'have' to carry so many with me. 
Not anymore. I have embraced my gadget obsession


Spoiler



actually - sluttiness


 and just tote everything along with me.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

The longer I've had my Fire, the more I've read on it. I read on my Touch at work, and will do most of my outside reading on the Touch (we have a lake dock, so I spend a lot of spring/summer/early fall time reading on the dock). But at night and at home, I find myself reading more and more on the Fire. DH loves to watch ball games, and we both like to be in the room with the fireplace. It's really nice for reading in a darker room, snuggled in my recliner  . It's also great for reading in bed...I can have the room nice and dark, and not bother with a light on the Fire.

So, like others, I find myself putting both the Fire and Touch in my purse as I head out the door!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

CegAbq said:


> Yeah - for a while I thought I was in search of ONE device to do it all, so I wouldn't 'have' to carry so many with me.
> Not anymore. I have embraced my gadget obsession
> 
> 
> ...


I don't tote it all, but I do sit here surrounded - laptop, iPad, Fire & Nook Color (which is mostly for the grandkids to play games on and for me to read on at night when I mismanage charging my Fire), 2 Kindles (K3 & K$79) ... Oh and my iPhone too. It's pretty silly, but they all have their purpose in the life of this gadget


Spoiler



ho


.  And I'm generally pretty thrifty when buying (refurbs, used, last year's model, etc) except for the Fire and the K$79. Helps offset my silliness a bit.


----------



## michellern (Jan 2, 2010)

I have a K2 as well as a Fire (a gift from my DH for Christmas). I love them both equally. I take my Fire with me everywhere I go. If we go on a day trip I'll take K2. I have Calengoo on Fire & it's like having my date book in my purse.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

DH surprised me with a Fire. I am very happy with my K2 and postponed opening the Fire box for a day as I was not sure that I would keep the Fire. After reading about the Fire and thinking of it as an Android tablet to complement DH's Windows tablet, I opened the box and started using it. I still plan to use my K2 for reading as long as it lasts. I will also use it for Web access when away from WiFi access. However, I have moved my image heavy books and PDF documents to my Fire which has freed some valuable space on my K2. I have plans for making a sleeve to hold both cases in my purse as soon as I get a case for my Fire.


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

Meemo said:


> I don't tote it all, but I do sit here surrounded - laptop, iPad, Fire & Nook Color (which is mostly for the grandkids to play games on and for me to read on at night when I mismanage charging my Fire), 2 Kindles (K3 & K$79) ... Oh and my iPhone too. It's pretty silly, but they all have their purpose in the life of this gadget
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Glad I'm not the only one. I usually have my macpro, iPad and iPhone out, while I do most of my reading on my ktouch. I also have a nook color, which I like looking at some magazines on. Each gadget has its purpose. It's really crazy, but I love all my toys. I still have my k3, but like the smaller size of the touch. I may give it to my god daughter who also likes to read. I've thought about getting the fire, but I'll hold off for a while.


----------



## kathielamb (Nov 12, 2011)

Annalog said:


> I have plans for making a sleeve to hold both cases in my purse as soon as I get a case for my Fire.


I keep both K3 and Fire in their cases in a large zip inside my tote. I use the zip to keep the cases clean and I like being able to see what I'm reaching for.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

luvmykindle3 said:


> Glad I'm not the only one. I usually have my macpro, iPad and iPhone out, while I do most of my reading on my ktouch. I also have a nook color, which I like looking at some magazines on. Each gadget has its purpose. It's really crazy, but I love all my toys. I still have my k3, but like the smaller size of the touch. I may give it to my god daughter who also likes to read. I've thought about getting the fire, but I'll hold off for a while.


I've been thinking the same thing about my K3 - I may give it to my daughter (who has a K2) - I find I reach for my K$79 more often than the K3 - I just love how small & light it is. I didn't expect to like it as much as I do, I thought it would be my "purse/travel" Kindle, but it's the one I grab without thinking. I have to remind myself to use the K3 occasionally.


----------



## Sean Patrick Fox (Dec 3, 2011)

If you're thinking about a Fire just for reading, then I'd stick with the K2. Reading on the Fire is fine, but if you're not really interested in the multimedia aspect of the device (movies, music, games), then the E-Ink display on the K2 is far preferable for reading.


----------

